

Internet Allstars '01:  What happened to the most popular sites of 2001?   - nickb
http://blog.compete.com/2007/10/01/top-ranked-web-sites-popularity-2001/

======
karzeem
Josh Kopelman posted an interesting, similar article from the WSJ a couple
weeks ago: "How many of the top 20 visited Web sites of August 2003 are still
in that ranking? Nine" <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=59361>

------
pg
If this is accurate, it's pretty remarkable.

